# Confused!!!!



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

Some one told us that Playa Flemenca is over run by crime. Can any one tell me if this is true?


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

I should mention that the source of our information regarding the crime in Playa Flemenca is one of the realtors we have dealings with. I think he just wants us to buy from him. You see he does not have any property to show us in Playa Flemenca.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm not sure anywhere round there would be classed as an idyllic location really. Certainly not for me anyway....nowhere to tether the donkey for a start.

Steve Hall is the expert on that area, so no doubt he can give you more info when he gets back from the Darby and Joan Club.


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I'm not sure anywhere round there would be classed as an idyllic location really. Certainly not for me anyway....nowhere to tether the donkey for a start.
> 
> Steve Hall is the expert on that area, so no doubt he can give you more info when he gets back from the Darby and Joan Club.


Thanks. How can I send a message to Steve Hall


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

bevanddanmark said:


> Thanks. How can I send a message to Steve Hall


He'll be on soon Bev and he'll see this thread straight away. There's nobody better to advise on that part of the world than him.


----------



## JaneyJohns (Jan 28, 2009)

*Crime*



bevanddanmark said:


> Some one told us that Playa Flemenca is over run by crime. Can any one tell me if this is true?


Don't know about Playa Flamenca but we moved to Cabo Roig 3 weeks ago and we had an attempted break in last week at 10 pm when they tried to break down the door and smashed the windows.
They knew we were inside as we had lights on and were talking, not to mention our dog going bananas! Thank god they legged it. Note to self - shutters down at dusk!


----------



## JaneyJohns (Jan 28, 2009)

*Crime*



bevanddanmark said:


> Some one told us that Playa Flemenca is over run by crime. Can any one tell me if this is true?


Don't know about Playa Flamenca but we moved to Cabo Roig 3 weeks ago and we had an attempted break in last week at 10 pm when they tried to break down the door and smashed the windows.
They knew we were inside as we had lights on and were talking, not to mention our dog going bananas! Thank god they legged it. Note to self - shutters down at dusk!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure about "over-run" (all relative) but there is no doubt that there are or at least were major crime issues in the Torrevieja/Orihuela Costa area. (I should know I have been press-relation and police liaison officer for the Neighbourhood Watch) 

In 2003 the police in Torrevieja had just about lost control and this was not helped by almost open conflict between the GC and the policia local - this whist 4% of ALL reported crime in the WHOLE of mainland Spain was reported through the La Loma police station. Yes, we had MORE than Madrid and Barcelona combined!! With a lot of hard work and massive support from the town hall, things calmed down and now I think it is no worse than any area of expatshire. The mayor has more than quadrupled the number of officers in the past 7/8 years and opened local sub-stations. 

Orihuela Costa has had more than its fair share of bad press - and is the "land that the city council forgot" in many senses. It has nice beaches but .........

PasaNada has lived there and she will be able to tell you what facilities there are for senior citizens there too.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That comes as no sweet surprise to me - I had felt like saying you are more likely to be mugged by an estate agent than a hoodie.

I guess that where they sell there is no crime, the sun always shines and the houses have four south facing facades! The golf course opens tomorrrow!


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

*confused*



SteveHall said:


> That comes as no sweet surprise to me - I had felt like saying you are more likely to be mugged by an estate agent than a hoodie.
> 
> I guess that where they sell there is no crime, the sun always shines and the houses have four south facing facades! The golf course opens tomorrrow!


Thanks Steve. I will keep what you said in mind. My husband and I had a good laugh about the realtor. We are still looking forward to moving this May. We know that we need grills on the doors and windows. I was raised in New York City and later moved to Los Angeles. So crime is not a new subject to me. We are open to new experiences and meeting new people. We are also very careful about our surroundings.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy to meet up when you move. What area ARE you thinking of moving to?


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

*confused*



SteveHall said:


> Happy to meet up when you move. What area ARE you thinking of moving to?


We are thinking of cabo rorig, playa flemenca or mazzone. We will be meeting realtors from 2/10 - 2/16 and having a look around. We hope to find some thing at that time.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cabo Roig, Playa Flamenca or ....? 

If you think of either of the first two places do not think of paying within 30% of the asking price. I saw one in Playa Flamenca a couple of weeks ago at 50% below the asking price of 18 months ago.

Good time to buy? Yes, if you think the market has bottomed. IMHO, there is a long way down still to go in expatshire. A long way! 

Mazzone? Do you mean Mazzarón? 

That's a long way from Orihuela Costa .....it's in Murcia. Very different type of place.


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

What Janey Johns posted sounds seriosly to me,My husband did for 6 years all this spanish bars,palisade fencing,sliding gates with remote control,not pleasure to remember.Is it needed down there in south Spain?


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Cabo Roig, Playa Flamenca or ....?
> 
> If you think of either of the first two places do not think of paying within 30% of the asking price. I saw one in Playa Flamenca a couple of weeks ago at 50% below the asking price of 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. We are leaning more towards Playa Flemenca or Cabo Roig. We've been to Playa Flemenca and fell in love with the area.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

magnolia said:


> What Janey Johns posted sounds seriosly to me,My husband did for 6 years all this spanish bars,palisade fencing,sliding gates with remote control,not pleasure to remember.Is it needed down there in south Spain?


Simple question, simple answer - yes. (Sadly)


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

The place that we will be staying at on the Mijas Costa has had problems with gypsies over the years, however they are very easy to spot and receive short shift from the security guards.

I'm very much a people watcher and other than the gypsies don't often notice anyone that I would label as suspect, such as folk who look out of place, I can spot them very easily in the UK, what if anything should I be looking for? Anyone who rings the doorbell has no chance of getting in unless I recognise them, they have understandable ID, or are wearing the uniform of the complex.

We have so far never had a car broken into, never been mugged, had pockets picked or a bag snatched, are we just lucky? We never carry our documents with us, they are locked in the safe along with cash and cards, we rarely carry more than 100 euros in cash on us.

Steve will no doubt know the area where we stay in Calahonda, beach front opposite the El Zoco commercial complex, what's it track record crime wise?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> We have so far never had a car broken into, never been mugged, had pockets picked or a bag snatched, are we just lucky? We never carry our documents with us, they are locked in the safe along with cash and cards, we rarely carry more than 100 euros in cash on us.


I've had break ins at home and the car. But to be honest I feel I've been particularly unfortunate. 

Just one point - It is (theoretically)a legal requirement to be able to produce documentation if stopped (esp in vehicles) - I've a Brit contact in the city who was put through a bit of discomfort until he could provide proof of his ID. It's of course easy if you can call somebody (family/friends) - but if you've nobody to call it can be an issue. 

In my mates case it was because he (really) did resemble somebody else they were looking for. In the end he called me (I was free and had a car)- I collected his Girlfriend (who had a key) - and we were able to demonstrate he was indeed not t'other. It's probably a it more relaxed in expat land.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Just one point - It is (theoretically)a legal requirement to be able to produce documentation if stopped (esp in vehicles) 

Chris last year I had a car accident and didn't have any documents on me, I thought that as I was driving a hire car everything would be fine, ie the car hire firm would have checked everything (license / Passport) so the Police would know that and be ok. Not the case, they were not happy at all, fortunately for me my Spanish and Italian friends (who speak perfect Spanish) were on hand to help and it was sorted out. However, my friends were very surprised that I didn’t carry any documents, I told them I always carry my driving license and civil ID in Kuwait (if you get stopped by the police in Kuwait and don’t have your documents they can put you inside for a night!) but just never though it was necessary in Spain plus I would worry about losing them, he confirmed that I must carry Passport and Driving License. 

My question to you, I have had my Passport and driving license copy certified by the British Embassy here would that suffice? If I was to loose them I can always get new copies, if I loose the originals….big problem.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

crookesey said:


> .
> 
> 
> Steve will no doubt know the area where we stay in Calahonda, beach front opposite the El Zoco commercial complex, what's it track record crime wise?



Small world. I know it very well indeed. A friend owns the New Black Cat by the BBVA. I'd be happy to buy you a coffee there! 

I can't say that I have heard that is any better/worse than anywhere else. What I WOULD say is that I feel 100% safer here than on the Costa Blanca. I have to say that I can't think of a friend or neighbour that has not been robbed/mugged/pickpocketed etc there.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

By coincidence I have just received this 

HOME SECURITY A MUST ON THE COSTA DEL SOL | B2Bespana.com


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This was the article I was looking for earlier 

C.L.A.R.O - Press Release: 20 January 2009 - ROTTEN STATE OF ORIHUELA FINANCES

Remember that is is ONE political grouping's opinion.

What a joy it must be to live there!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

More fun and games on the Orihuela Costa 

The CoastRider - Local, National News

(Not for those of a delicate disposition.....or no sense of humour!)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> My question to you, I have had my Passport and driving license copy certified by the British Embassy here would that suffice? If I was to loose them I can always get new copies, if I loose the originals….big problem.


This will to SOME EXTENT depend on the officer concerned. Do the copies have ANYTHING in Spanish that states they are certified copies? - The Spanish have to carry the originals - that's a good pointer. Some hire cars only have copies - and I had issues with a company car that was impounded until AVIS supplied the original.

It's a PITA on a motorcycle to carry all documentation. Esp if you have more than one jacket and more than one bike. Drives me crazy - esp as they check here often at the weekend. 

imo this is ONE good reason for having a Spanish licence if you reside here (if you loose it - it's easily replaced) - as a visitor it's naturally not feasible. 

As for muggings/pickpocketing etc - here's the point. If you act like a "guiri" you're a target. If you live in expat areas - you're a target. Why? - because it's assumed you have money. But rural Spanish weekend homes are just as hard hit. And imo it'll get worse - expect to see more "car damage protection guys" in casual car parks etc. 

Many town halls (and not just on the coast) were very caught out by the drift of folk into "Holiday/weekend" estates to live year round during 2003-2006. They were happy to have the extra budget - but misread what estate dwellers wanted. They still thought it was only the original townies that mattered.

Where I live the established mayoress actually lost when the estates all founded their own coalition - Then the twits got involved in some kerfuffle and she regained control - but has spent a fair amount in bringing the estates up to scratch.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> If you act like a "guiri" you're a target.


Exactly! So stop wearing stupid shorts and dressing like Kenneth Williams in "Carry on Camping".
You may also want to invest in some teeth as a longterm solution.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

btw - In Madrid there has been a 60% increase in pickpocketing on the metro system. So it's not just tourist areas.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Small world. I know it very well indeed. A friend owns the New Black Cat by the BBVA. I'd be happy to buy you a coffee there!
> 
> I can't say that I have heard that is any better/worse than anywhere else. What I WOULD say is that I feel 100% safer here than on the Costa Blanca. I have to say that I can't think of a friend or neighbour that has not been robbed/mugged/pickpocketed etc there.


You have mentioned the Costa Blanca crime rate before Steve. I haven't experienced anything untoward, we stay up the hill near the La Fustera supermarket (just past Parques Casablanca). My mate, who's villa we use hasn't had any problems either, and the place is unoccupied for the neck end of the year.
However both of us are big ******s so the muggers and pickpockets might just have second thoughts. 

We will be over on the Mijas Costa from 18th April to 2nd May, if you are going to be around mid week (either weeks) pm me with a date and time (mornings are better as Mrs Crookesey likes her beach walks with lunch at her favoured sea front establishment). I only have to walk over the bridge from Dona Lola, I look forward to meeting you, I will be the one sitting astride a donkey wearing a hankey with knots at each corner on my head, constantly repeating 'ee by gum'. 

ps, a friend emailed me a great Man City doc, how do I get it to you?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are talking about a miniscule area without crime. The macrocosm is less pleasant. 

Look forward to meeting you when you are here 

You can send anything derogatory, insulting, negative or true about Man Xxxy to [email protected]


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I think that some of you residents are missing the point, holdaymakers are by definicion 'on holiday'. They are not in a hurry, they eat out at places where locals and foreign residents don't often frequent, they do holiday type things, yes they look as if they are on holiday.

The one thing that the majority of them are not doing is robbing people, the Spanish authorities owe a duty of care to all law abiding people, be they indigenous Spanish, ex pats or holidaymakers. Tourism is Spain's major industry, so why don't they try a bit harder to protect it?

If I wish to dress in a pair of three quarter zip offs, a short sleeved shirt and a pair of sandles then I shall continue to do so, am I supposed to put on a pair of overalls and carry a set of ladders about with me? New York City had terrible problems with street crime until they adopted a zero tollerance approach to scum bags, perhaps Spain should do the same. And as for having to carry your passport and driving license on your person if you use a hire car in a country that cannot protect tourists from pickpockets and muggers frankly beggars belief.

Rant over, back to donkeys and Jo's wig.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Tourism is Spain's major industry, so why don't they try a bit harder to protect it?


I'll bet DRUGS earns more. As does Arms sales.

Also - and this may come as a shock - A large number of Spaniards in "deepest Darkest Spain" rather resent being the retirement centre of Europe.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I'll bet DRUGS earns more. As does Arms sales.
> 
> Also - and this may come as a shock - A large number of Spaniards in "deepest Darkest Spain" rather resent being the retirement centre of Europe.


Yes I can imagine how much distress they must suffer taking the retirees money in their shops, restaurants, bars etc. The construction industry must have suffered deep resentment when they were building homes for these mostly honest folk to live in.

Spaniards from 'deepest Darkest Spain' come to work in the cities and on the Costas in order to send home money to their families, do they resent the none Spanish folk who pay their wages? If they further resent the retirees who chose to settle in inland Spain having the right to do so they should press for a referendum to take Spain out of the EEC, job done.


----------

